# SpikeTV: Adrien Broner vs Ashley Theophane & Robert Easter Jr vs Algenis Mendez rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fights start at 9EST. The undercard is actually being underlooked. 
Undercard is:
Robert Easter Jr vs Algenis Mendez
Gervonta Davis vs Guillermo Avila
and Anthony Peterson is fighting, but idk if it will be televised


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, wasn't sure what time it was. Gives me enough time to get home after work and get settled in before they start, nice.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Thanks, wasn't sure what time it was. Gives me enough time to get home after work and get settled in before they start, nice.


Same here mate. What a way to begin the weekend.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking forward to Easter-Mendez

Easter looks a decent talent, but this is a huge step up


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Thanks, wasn't sure what time it was. Gives me enough time to get home after work and get settled in before they start, nice.


Me too! Thanks Bball.

1st time in a WHILE that I can get comfortable and check out some fights :deal


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

how long till Broner lads?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> how long till Broner lads?


The card starts in 50 minutes. There are two 10 rounders before he comes on.

and yall are welcome :thumbsup


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Some undercard results



Spoiler



J'Leon Loves stops Gbenga in the 5th. More details here http://www.boxingscene.com/broner-t...eon-love-with-ko-win--102993?print_friendly=1


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know why, but I'm always there for a Broner fight...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll watch this!

Cheers buddy


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The card starts in 50 minutes. There are two 10 rounders before he comes on.
> 
> and yall are welcome :thumbsup


nice one G
wish I was fucking american man


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

So Broner should beat up Theopane here unless he really isn't himself. I think Broner is the higher level caliber fighter, and even on his off days he should be able to beat Theophane.

This was good sparring.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is bballchump gonna be the only one to do a RBR again?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Is bballchump gonna be the only one to do a RBR again?


you're free to jump in if you like...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I will be really impressed if Broner dominates tonight with everything that's going on. By dominate I mean TKO OR 10-2 something along those lines.

Somehow I doubt it though, he showed toughness in the maidana fight but doesnt seem like a very mentally strong guy...well see.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Is bballchump gonna be the only one to do a RBR again?


I'm going to a bar soon, so idk if even I will be able to :yep


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Looking forward to Easter-Mendez
> 
> Easter looks a decent talent, but this is a huge step up


Very excited for this one, it was time for him to step up, but its still dangerous the first time you get in there with someone alot better than previous opponents.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Davis is waaaaay too cocky for no reason.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid needs to be careful. That Mexican dude is throwing some crafty punches.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Kid needs to be careful. That Mexican dude is throwing some crafty punches.


Seems like he can time him too, Davis really loads up you can see everything coming. Obviously its easier said than done but Avilas was kind of sizing him up a little bit.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not much head movement from this young boy...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Davis
9-10 Avilas

Davis is fast, but fights too cocky. He needs to stay at this level of opposition for a while


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

jumping throwing one at a time. got a lesson that round...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I just remembered when J Leon love got KTFO. I'm literally smiling right now at the thought. :happy


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Davis-Avila
10-9
9-10 


same


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Seems like he can time him too, Davis really loads up you can see everything coming. Obviously its easier said than done but Avilas was kind of sizing him up a little bit.


Leading with his face with every single punch. He ran face-first into a jab ten seconds into the fight and I chuckled. He's not Floyd.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't stop it please...its below the eye and he was fighting back hard.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Obviously has big power, though...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Davis
9-10 Avila
10-9 Davis

Last exchange barely won Davis the round


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Davis-Avila
10-9
9-10 
9-10 I don't know about this round... Avila was a bit better but a nice punch from Davis made a huge cut...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

didn't realize that was woman til the announcer called her "Michelle"...


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

A female ref in this which is quite a rarity. Davis is extremely raw.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy body shot...just take a knee dude. I never understood why guys risk getting ko'd instead of taking a knee and recovering.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

If the ref doesn't stop it, Davis is going to punch himself out by round 7.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Davis
9-10 Avila
10-9 Davis
10-9 Davis


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Davis-Avila
10-9
9-10 
9-10
10-9 Big big round for Davis... hope he's got some energy left


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Davis has lots of talent, but they better wait a few years before they throw him in deep waters. Floyd wants him to fight for a title now.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Davis puts the earmuffs on every time...would be a great time for Avil to focus on the body for 2 rounds or so...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Shows wisdom by taking the round off, then boom. Interesting...


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Davis-Avila
10-9
9-10 
9-10
10-9
10-8


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Davis
9-10 Avila
10-9 Davis
10-9 Davis
10-8 Davis

Davis seems like one of those prodigies that beats up grown men in sparring, but take the headgear off and they forget about punches being returned with no protection. They also don't figure out the pacing. Like I said, give him some time


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

that dumb referee had a long count for Avila there. or sure.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, that referee was wayyy too quick to stop the fight..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

6th round TKO!

Davis improves to 15-0(14KOs)


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Big power, exciting style but still has some stuff to learn. The definition of a prospect. Looking forward to seeing him again.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can you watch this shit on the spike website?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

missing a lot of aspects, like tarver said


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

He can bang, for sure. If he can tighten up his D, he has a future.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Good stoppage. Davis can punch but will need to improve to land against better opposition.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Davis is trash, no skill, open and telegraphs everything, no jab, no real skill in how he moves, just raw athleticism that will fail him when he steps up
Bad stoppage by the way


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Davis seems like one of those prodigies that beats up grown men in sparring, but take the headgear off and they forget about punches being returned with no protection.


Nicely said


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn, Tank just explodes! He's gotta be one of the most explosive in the sport today. His 'tank' needs some work but when this kid starts opening up, get the fuck out the way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Davis already punchy as hell. SMH


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bad stoppage by the way


Don't agree. There's too much concussions in boxing. A fighter's health is more important than entertainment.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

JuanMa Lopez 2.0


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brownies said:


> Don't agree. There's too much concussions in boxing. A fighter's health is more important than entertainment.


Sorry if you can't handle the risk of the sport, stop watching. Every punch has a potential death on it. Its a risk that every fighter takes


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Really looking forward to Mendez-Easter. That's a huge step up for Easter... too much too soon even?

Btw, when did Argenis become Algenis?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Can you watch this shit on the spike website?


Doesn't look like it. This one does though.



Spoiler



http://pastebin.com/h3RSXvVJ


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is my first time seeing Davis. He has a lot of power. Don't know about his chin. He sounds kind of like Tyson. Would like to see him again.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This is my first time seeing Davis. He has a lot of power. Don't know about his chin. He sounds kind of like Tyson. Would like to see him again.


Didn't look like a lot of power to me, he was teeing off huge shots on that guy from the opening bell and they weren't even knocking his head back until the dude got tired and worked over. I don't see this kid as a puncher, a more durable guy would of walked through that.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Bad stoppage? Three unanswered uppercuts on the ropes? How many do you need? Another 10? The dudes head was bobbing like pez dispenser, it was horrific. Great stoppage.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Really looking forward to Mendez-Easter. That's a huge step up for Easter... too much too soon even?
> 
> Btw, when did Argenis become Algenis?


Must have been around the same time Richar Abril dropped the d, Terry Flannigan became Flanagan and Ajose Olusegun switched the order of his names.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Sorry if you can't handle the risk of the sport, stop watching. Every punch has a potential death on it. Its a risk that every fighter takes


Come on, I get your point but there are rules for a reason. Why 10 seconds for a knock out ? So that a corpse doesn't get up after half an hour on his ass to get put in coma. Why must boxers return to their corner after a KD and not start punching as soon as the other guy get up like Dempsey used to do ? There's a lot of rules in boxing to protect boxers and I'm all for that... doesn't mean I don't like to watch a good KO here and there but if guys can be protected after they've had a fair chance to win, I'm all for that...

Anyway, I don't want to derail this RBR thread...


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

One thing I've never understood with PBC, why is the ring announcer never actually in the ring?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Please review the film. Cristobal Cruz I think. This kid definitely has power


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Fun little fight that was.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

TFG said:


> Didn't look like a lot of power to me, he was teeing off huge shots on that guy from the opening bell and they weren't even knocking his head back until the dude got tired and worked over. I don't see this kid as a puncher, a more durable guy would of walked through that.


I dunno. IMO, his punches were thudding from the opening bell. I suspect that Avila had very good punch resistance. I question his ring IQ, though, and -even listening to him speak- I don't think that he'll ever be a savant in the ring.

Not sure if he'll be as good as Broner...


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Davis already punchy as hell. SMH


I noticed that too. It's probably because he throws too hard in sparring, so his opponents tr match him, so all they accomplish is bashing each other's brains in.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I dunno. IMO, his punches were thudding from the opening bell. I suspect that Avila had very good punch resistance. I question his ring IQ, though, and -even listening to him speak- I don't think that he'll ever be a savant in the ring.
> 
> Not sure if he'll be as good as Broner...


Davis definitely has power especially if he lands clean


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

These dudes don't fight anyone today. The only guy that seems to be fightin everyone is Porter.

Everyone else is scared.

Who the fuck is Ashely Theopane???

Why the fuck isn't Danny Garcia fightin Broner???

I'm sick of these bullshit fights.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Funny, Easter is clearly more technically similar to Floyd than Davis is.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Easter


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Wtf kind of gay arse shorts is this guy wearing??


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Easter's style and temperment. He has skill and uses it.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Easter-Mendez
10-9


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

What the fuck happened to Keith Thurman? He retire?


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

SUPER ROACH said:


> These dudes don't fight anyone today. The only guy that seems to be fightin everyone is Porter.
> 
> Everyone else is scared.
> 
> ...


Then don't watch you daft cunt..


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Mendez is terrible. I bet this shit still goes 10 rounds.

Come on man.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mendez just doesn't do well with tall counter punchers,, turns him into something he's not, this will end up like the Rances fight, baring the KO


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Hagler said:


> Then don't watch you daft cunt..


You can suck a dick bitch.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man they are sucking Easters dick, he has some skills its obvious but shit.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

You bastards hate boxing, just admit it.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Man they are sucking Easters dick, he has some skills its obvious but shit.


I agree. Mendez is not good. If this dude was the real deal, he would put on a clinic and finish this dude early.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Easter-Mendez
10-9
10-9

Nice movement and variety from Easter. I liked when he saw that opening for those short uppercuts. Mendez did seem to adapt at the end.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

SUPER ROACH said:


> You can suck a dick bitch.


Just stating the obvious, instead of bitching watch something else, go out, get a shine..


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

SUPER ROACH said:


> I agree. Mendez is not good. If this dude was the real deal, he would put on a clinic and finish this dude early.


That and he semi-consistently gets hit with the overhand right. Probably wont make a difference but they didn't even mention it for 2 and a half rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Easter must keep that chin tucked and move that head after he throws his combos


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 1 Mendez


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Easter-Mendez
10-9
10-9
9-10 I guess... Didn't watch the whole round so why not one to the underdog ?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a very good and dangerous step-up fight, not sure what some of you are expecting.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> That and he semi-consistently gets hit with the overhand right. Probably wont make a difference but they didn't even mention it for 2 and a half rounds.


The shit is terrible. You just know this is going to go 10 round of pure shit.

And the dudes that are good, won't fight eachother.

Canelo won't fight GGG.

Thurman must of retired from the sport.

Everyone has an excuse. I'm sick of this shit. I mean, don't get me wrong, I wish everyone the best, but this is terrible.

Boxing is going to kill itself. People think that just because something made money in the past, it's going to continue to make money. It's like the Blockbuster model. At some point, people are going to say, "Fuck this bullshit. I have better things to do."


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 more rounds and Easter should finish this if he is the truth


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Easter-Mendez
10-9
10-9
9-10
10-9

Friday night. Fun fight between two guys who know what they're doing... Why the hate ?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool. :smile


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

SUPER ROACH said:


> The shit is terrible. You just know this is going to go 10 round of pure shit.
> 
> And the dudes that are good, won't fight eachother.
> 
> ...


Makes me miss Garcia, he's not my favorite fighter but shit his resume is pretty damn solid. He had a weak fight against Herrera in PR which is understandable and a bad one against the white dude but he did what was expected - spectacular KO. Everyone else fights 3-4 bums in a row. But it is what it is I just deal with it and enjoy the good fights.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

SUPER ROACH said:


> The shit is terrible. You just know this is going to go 10 round of pure shit.
> 
> And the dudes that are good, won't fight eachother.
> 
> ...


didn't get thurman get in a car accident?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Easter knew he was out when it landed


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

whats with these gay little dances both of these prospects are doing?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck Me!!!


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Ohhhh yeaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

http://boxrec.com/boxer/631773 :lol:


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

goodnight.


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Damn, I stand corrected. The kid can punch.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather promotions having a nice little night, if Theophane pulls it off Floyd is gonna blow so much money at the strip club he's gonna have to come back for another fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Easter's getting better. Probably still a while til he's in with a real top level prospect...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Richard Commey beats all these cats at LW


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Not impressed at all, from a long term perspective. Easter was hit plenty enough and didn't take time in setting up the punches he threw. Yeah a lot of them landed, but not being patient and setting everything up will just hurt him when he goes against better fighters. Was hoping this kid would be better, first time watching him.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Easter knew he was out when it landed


Yeah he did....Jackson style :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

damn thugs winning these fights.
Am I right guys


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

No wonder this forum hibernates for months at a time; everyone here hates boxing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mendez is about all done...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

They keep saying 1 punch, but it look like a perfect 1-2 to me...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> No wonder this forum hibernates for months at a time; everyone here hates boxing.


I don't see it that way, I tune in for just about every fight, theres just some things that frustrate me about it at times . The same can be said about all the sports/teams that I follow though. Part of being a fan in a way.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> damn thugs winning these fights.
> Am I right guys


you said it, brother...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> They keep saying 1 punch, but it look like a perfect 1-2 to me...


didn't look like the jab landed clean and it was a throw away to move that head in position, the right releived him of his senses alone
iMHO


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Man, that Easter packs a wallop.

I'd love to see this guy against Takashi Miura or Roman Martinez.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm just here to see AB, I don't care about any of these prospects that never live up to it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I don't see it that way, I tune in for just about every fight, theres just some things that frustrate me about it at times . The same can be said about all the sports/teams that I follow though. Part of being a fan in a way.


you're not a real boxing fan if u dont complain about nowdays boxing IMO


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> No wonder this forum hibernates for months at a time; everyone here hates boxing.


Sheee-it....not me. I'm havin a blast :deal


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dana Jacobson's come a long way...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> didn't look like the jab landed clean and it was a throw away to move that head in position, the right releived him of his senses alone
> iMHO


Yeah... I see what your saying...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn no ring entrances...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I understand that Spence is a different beast. But I can't get that sparring footage of him completely dominating Theophane out of my mind.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716090451263029248


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Brone-diggity time


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> I understand that Spence is a different beast. But I can't get that sparring footage of him completely dominating Theophane out of my mind.


well if Broner's on his game he really should dominate and stop Ashley...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

How is Broner's beard legal? Ridiculous.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Floyd doesn't give a damn about Theophane to put him in this fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They've relaxed on those rules and expectations over the years. Theophane has a beard too...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

lol at the announcer bringing up Paulie and the other guys going silent followed by a huge laugh


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Theophane has NO business winning this fight. Maybe Broner ends up fucking up I wouldnt put it past him. But the difference in natural ability is ridiculous.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> How is Broner's beard legal? Ridiculous.


I was about to say the same.....

Shit, they both have big ass beards really.....but Brone's is ridiculous


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> lol at the announcer bringing up Paulie and the other guys going silent followed by a huge laugh


:lol: Yup


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> They've relaxed on those rules and expectations over the years. Theophane has a beard too...


Not like AB's, though. It's a damn pillow.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

AB still can't block an overhand right


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

was gonna say that Theophane has a chance by going to the body, and he did a good job of that. But then adrien started up the same thing... so...what now


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner actually looks good, but Theopane is not a top guy.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Stocky SOB. Looks damn near 160 in there. He's laughing at Ashley's punches.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

They are talking about Broner gassing in the late roungs...those wild missing punches are taking alot out of theophane too along with the body work.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner is going to tire if this goes into the later rounds. You can see that.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Brone-diggity putting on some hurt now out there :deal


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

AB = Tommy Gunn, Floyd = Rocky. 

But who's Paulie?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Theophane confused in there now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Theophane got nothing for Broner...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I would love to see Broner in there with Pablo Cesar Cano.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner needs to fight a real opponent after this


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Brone gonna end in this within 2 rounds


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

damn Broner has what, 5 kids? You gotta think smart and change your lifestyle.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> AB = Tommy Gunn, Floyd = Rocky.
> 
> But who's Paulie?


ellerbe


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Theo is getting that ass beat.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't know what Theophane do to get a shot at the title.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I would love to see Broner in there with Pablo Cesar Cano.


Cano is the perfect fighter for Broner, a textbook pressure fighter, I think we would get a result similar to the DeMarco fight iMHO


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Theopane ain't doing that bad, his activity is good and Broner could be in trouble if he tires.

With that said, Broner should finish him soon, he has the power to do it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is lucky Theophane has no power


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tarver madat Broner and ignoring that body work. LOL


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Huge hook by Theohpane and an overhand right. Still not enough to hurt Broner.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn Theophane no power - he landed a clean left and right at the end with absolutely no effect.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

5-1 Broner..


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Ashley's round, good fucking fight this.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> ellerbe


So if AB sucker punches Ellerbe, we finally get him in the ring with TBE. I'd buy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Broner not impressing at all...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This is literally my favorite part of boxing...watching the momentum of a fight slowly change in the middle rounds...see if Theophane can keep it up..


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

TFG said:


> Ashley's round, *good fucking fight this*.


LOL. Nah.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Damn Theophane no power - he landed a clean left and right at the end with absolutely no effect.


Exactly why he's in there with Broner.

Al Haymon, hard at work.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> This is literally my favorite part of boxing...watching the momentum of a fight slowly change in the middle rounds...see if Theophane can keep it up..


I don't think he'll be able to unless Broner gasses, he should start going to the body a little more.

Broner gets a reaction every time he lands.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cano is the perfect fighter for Broner, a textbook pressure fighter, I think we would get a result similar to the DeMarco fight iMHO


I think Cano is technically a better fighter than Demarco., and he is a killer body puncher. I think he beats a 140lb. Broner. He Also beat Theophane.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Broner doing what Broner does. Poor defence, doesn't throw enough. When he lets his hands got he looks sharp and accurate but has got sloppy when he's had Ashley hurt. Hes able to get away with it at this level but this is not impressive.

Now he's throwing less and Ashley's coming back into it a little.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> This is literally my favorite part of boxing...watching the momentum of a fight slowly change in the middle rounds...see if Theophane can keep it up..


Yeah and often we know that this shift can come if the guy can only hang in there long enough... I didn't think that Theophane would make it.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cano is the perfect fighter for Broner, a textbook pressure fighter, I think we would get a result similar to the DeMarco fight iMHO


Cano hasn't been doing good lately either


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

btw @Bajingo your'e a good man :cheers


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think he'll be able to unless Broner gasses, he should start going to the body a little more.
> 
> Broner gets a reaction every time he lands.


I don't think he can either, but its fun to see sometimes when it's actually happen. Still a little ways to go but not enough in Theophanes arsenal...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

broner started well but has slowed a little in terms of output
go through the gears please AB


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner's tired and Theophane is inept.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

I know Theopane is mainly hitting gloves but Broner isn't landing anything clean, at all.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man he was obviously hurt but wtf....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Complete bullshit stoppage.

What a surprise.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

TERRIBLE stoppage. wtf :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit stoppage but Thophane was out.

AB bout to run into the crowd


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

looks to me like Theophane was waving his hand at the ref


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What kind of bullshit stoppage was that? Dude could have survived.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

That was a bad stoppage...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow. Theophane was clearly hurt, but that was way early. Bad stoppage imo.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone know how to take a knee these days? Damn. 50 fights and hopping around like Tommy Hearns against Hagler.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Shit stoppage, Broner is garbage he should retire he'll get another beating off any world class fighter.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

These commentators are shameless.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wtf was that...Broner looked sloppy and lazy. Also Broner hit him in the nuts before the horrible stoppage.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

was nice to see broner up it
strange from the ref
this broner floyd beef is funny but annoying


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

That's an awful stoppage, he was telling the ref he got it with a low blow and then he stopped it.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Broner doing what Broner does. Poor defence, doesn't throw enough. When he lets his hands got he looks sharp and accurate but has got sloppy when he's had Ashley hurt. Hes able to get away with it at this level but this is not impressive.
> 
> Now he's throwing less and Ashley's coming back into it a little.


Yeah ... He gets hella sloppy when his man is hurt....


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Joke Broner wins on a low blow.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if Broner will improve his gas tank after the prison layoff


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner-Mayweather 2016 make it happen


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Does anyone know how to take a knee these days? Damn. 50 fights and hopping around like Tommy Hearns against Hagler.


Yep take a knee instead of running literally running in the ring and hoping the ref doesn't stop it


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Broner really is average, moves like he's in cement, sloppy defense, shit gas tank and poor punch output.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner are you gonna thank God that you beat the shit out of the guy at the bowling alley? lol the fans have totally turned on him no one buys his shit anymore.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The crowd knows what time it is.

What a joke.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It wasn't a good stoppage but I'm fine with it


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man - we all called it when Floyd retired. This Broner Floyd shit...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Yup. Tommy Gunn.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lmao this is great


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd would make his ass look like clown shoes.....


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gtfo with "Floyd gotta see me" bullshit so god damn predictable.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Adrien Broner is a man child


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

That looked so incredibly staged.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

The shitfest that is Mayweather Broner might actually happen won't it? Awful fight if it happens Floyd clowns him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

PBC Boxing! Yessir !


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I definitely want to se AB vs Floyd.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

floyd can't take him seriously :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lol I actually didn't see that coming


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i missed the post fight. did he call out FM?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on y'all

Even when calling him out he flopped, as if he didn't enough with the fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

"I handle my shit with physical activity"

exactly that why your going to see a judge next week fool

thats why your newborn won't be able to identify its father when you get out


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao....goofy ass Brone-diggity


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I definitely want to se AB vs Floyd.


Lol same here. Easy 50th fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner pulling the total heel promo. Floyd gotta see me.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That was fucken cringe worthy...dude comes in over weight, looks sloppy and lazy as hell, "KOs" a bum by hitting him in the nuts and not even knocking him down. Then goes on to call out Mayweather over some feminine ass shit.

Edit: Forgot #thankAlHaymon


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Boner would out-box an old Mayweather


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

He fought a good fight. You have to consider the competition. ..


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Floyd was shitting bricks.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

[email protected] the haters in this thread acting like Theophane was wobbling and rolling around the ring because of the low blown and not the combo and the lead rights before that.
SMH

I feel for Theophane, terrible stoppage, but the end was near and his running around wasn't helping, plus his punch resistance was gone


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Weak.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

As if Floyd would ever fight Broner.... what a waste of time, it would be more of an insult than Ortiz and Berto even.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I love when boxers try to work the mic. There need to be more who can do it. I don't know why a lot of boxing fans don't like it.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Boner would out-box an old Mayweather


:stonk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DEFINITION OF "KARMA:"

During broner's court hearing, as his lawyer launches into his final, long defensive summation, 

the judge calls an early stoppage to the procedings, and send Broner's ass to county.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner really should look into pro wrestling after boxing, that promo flipped the crowd in a heartbeat


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hook! said:


> was nice to see broner up it
> strange from the ref
> this broner floyd beef is funny but annoying


Strange? This is exactly what Luis Pabon is known for. Being awful.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I love when boxers try to work the mic. There need to be more who can do it. I don't know why a lot of boxing fans don't like it.


Had he just defended his belt and shined against a top level opponent no one would be saying shit. I enjoyed Fury's antics at Wilders fight because he had just beaten the fucken man at heavy weight.

Broner hits a nobody in the nuts and "stops" him and now he's calling out Mayweather out of retirement over some cat fight they're having.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I love when boxers try to work the mic. There need to be more who can do it. I don't know why a lot of boxing fans don't like it.


He did it the total wrestling way too.
had the theatrics where he tried to rush his crew and got held back.
Got the mic, told a story, that built up to Floyd havign to come see him and then a huge pop and we are off air with the boxing world talking about Broner and Floyd


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Everything about this was shite.

Shit mismatch from the offset, with shit action, a joke title on the line that Broner loses before the fight because he was too lazy to make weight, the commentators being horrendous all night, a shit stoppage on a low blow from a shit ref luis pabon, then a shitty staged call out that the commentators loved. 

Shit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

What a surprise the fucking spastic that is bama is cool with this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What a surprise the fucking spastic that is bama is cool with this.


Its alright kiddo, You'll wake up in the morning the same way you were before.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Its alright kiddo, You'll wake up in the morning the same way you were before.


You a bum. Don't wanna hear about the cans you carry.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Strange? This is exactly what Luis Pabon is known for. Being awful.


Pabon is literally the worse / most corrupt ref in boxing today. (No wonder Haymon hires him.)

Klitschko - Povetkin, 
Klitschko-Mormek, 
Povetkin - Huck, 
Golovkin - Murray, 
Burns - Crawford, 
Haye - Chisora.
Khan - Mcclosky. 
Vetyeka - Donaire

.... about a hundred other atrocities ...

And now Broner - Theophane.


Why is this man not in jail?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Pabon is literally the worse / most corrupt ref in boxing today. (No wonder Haymon hires him.)
> 
> Klitschko - Povetkin,
> Klitschko-Mormek,
> ...


Dbout it was Haymon, it was a title fight between two different nationalities, probably selected by the sanctioning body.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Pabon is literally the worse / most corrupt ref in boxing today. (No wonder Haymon hires him.)
> 
> Klitschko - Povetkin,
> Klitschko-Mormek,
> ...


He deserves the chair for crimes against the sport. He's more of a bitch than the chick who ref'd the Davis fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dbout it was Haymon, it was a title fight between two different nationalities, probably selected by the sanctioning body.


Yeah, well, you're probably right.

- But I never pass on a chance to rag on Haymon. :smile (Life is too short.)

Besides - Uncle Al may not have actually hired him, but I guarantee that he paid him under the table, to make sure Broner got another "KO" on his record, and the PBC event got another "KO result" to "wow" the casual ( read: non- ) fans.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I thought Mayweather vs Garcia was bad

Mayweather vs Broner is something else


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

It's very similar to the lead up to Hatton. :yep

Ricky beat a (at the time) seriously overmatched opponent live on TV, then busts out on a retired Floyd.

We shall see, I reckon...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Boner would out-box an old Mayweather


A Boner might, but Broner doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd doesn't want that work


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

If Floyd wants to be an ass, "Fight Spence first."


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, that was shite.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

you have captivating personalities like tyson fury and conner mcgregor and then there is adrian broner

other than to eat and drink this guy shouldnt even be opening his mouth hes so bad


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> other than to eat and drink


To be honest he should stop that too


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Going forward, that illegal beard has to be trimmed. It distracted me for that whole interview.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> To be honest he should stop that too


:rofl


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

The fight was yesterday? Wtf

Sent from my LG-H962 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: I'd watch


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> The fight was yesterday? Wtf
> 
> Sent from my LG-H962 using Tapatalk


Yep, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I'd watch


Bball...you my dude but you'd watch Mayweather being blown by a tranny...real talk.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Bball...you my dude but you'd watch Mayweather being blown by a tranny...real talk.


hell naw


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/broners-return-generates-record-high-rating-pbc-on-spike--103083

Broner vs Theophane gains the highest viewers of any SpikeTV PBC match. Controversy sells.


----------

